# Setting label stringValue of NSTextField using Objective-C



## the1337moderate (Aug 10, 2013)

Since I received such a quick response upon my last question that I ask here on this forum, I figured I'd give it another shot. The question is rather lengthy and the site I orginally posted it on has special syntax highlighting, So I'm just going to put the link to it at this time.

http://stackoverflow.com/q/18095160/2659234


----------

